#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   So, mein NUK Befund >

## Bastimann

Hallo!
Hatte ja am 14.12. meinen NUK-Termin. Hier nun der offizielle Befund + Szinti-Bild.
Befund: 
Wir führten am 14.12.06 eine Schilddrüsenszintigraphie mit ca. 60 MBq Tc99m-Pertechnetat durch. 
Klinische Angaben: SD-Szintigraphie vor Jahren kalte Knoten, Verlaufskontrolle.Keine SD Medikation, TSH 1,21uU7ml, keine Autoimmunthyreopathie 
Szintigraphie: Schilddrüsenuptake: 0,75% ( gering vermindert)
Normal große SD mit gering größerem rechten Lappen. Unauff. Aktivitätsverteilung. In der orientierenden Sonographie Gesamt-SD-Volumen 14,9 ml, echoarmer Herdbefund rechts kaudal( 6x5x6 mm). 
Beurteilung: Normal große SD mit kleinem Knoten rechts, dieser lässt sich funktionell nicht zuordnen. Eutyreote Stoffwechsellage, kein Nachweiß einer Autoimmunthyreopathie.
Aktuell keine therapeutische Konsequenz. 
Ich habs auch im SD-Forum eingestellt und die Mädels dort meinen, das das eben nicht nach gesunder SD aussieht, auch wenn die Blutwerte in der Norm lagen. Ich hab die Praxis ausfindig gemacht, die das vor 6 Jahren schonmal gemacht hat und werd versuchen, da meine alten befunde zu vergleichszwecken zu bekommen.
LG Susi

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Susi! 
Naja, also die Aussage des Nuk-Arztes sagt doch, daß zur Zeit keine therapeutische Konsequenz besteht! Warum zweifelst Du das an? 
Ist Dir was gesagt worden bezüglich Kontrolle in XY Monaten oder in einem Jahr? 
Würde mir nicht allzuviel Sorgen machen, aber vielleicht kann Micha oder irgendjemand anderes Dir weiterhelfen! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Bastimann

Hallo Andrea!
Kann ich Dir sagen, warum ich daran zweifel, aber dazu fehlen mir noch die Befunde von 2000 an denen ich grade dran bin.
2000 wurde von einer vergrößerten SD gesprochen, also über der Norm, das würde jetzt aktuell bedeuten, das sie geschrumpft ist. Ausserdem hab ich mein Szinti-Bild mit Aufnahmen meiner Schwiemu verglichen und ihre sehen ganz anders aus, beide Lappen gleich groß und auch die Farbverteilung ist bei ihrer viel gleichmäßiger.
Wegen einer Kontrolle wurde wie damals wieder nix gesagt.
Ich hab einfach das Vertrauen in die Ärzte verloren. Ich hoffe, das die in der Praxis die Unterlagen von damals noch haben.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Susi! 
Also die Befunde von 2000 hat die andere Praxis auf jeden Fall noch, unter 10 Jahre Aufbewahrung laufen keine Fristen aus für Patientensachen wie Befunde. Aufnahmen müssen noch länger aufbewahrt werden!  
Sollten sie Dir sagen, daß sie den Befund nicht mehr haben, so frage nach, wo er hingeschickt wurde. Sollten die das digital speichern, haben die das in ihrem Archiv und müßten Dir halt eine Kopie ausdrucken. 
Man weist Patienten dann gerne damit ab, daß der Befund an Dr. XY geschickt wurde. Also nicht locker lassen! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------

